# My Home Gym..



## badly_dubbed

Posted a welcome on here about 4months back asking about setups then totally forgot about this place!

anyway gyms finished, so thought I'd fire up some pics?



















Kit:



















Quality blue carpet and wallpaper optional...

Built it up and used it for a few months like that, then decided to tart the place up



















Went with crazy green...










Ripped up the mint carpet and painted the concrete with garage floor paint in grey



















Got some wall art made up for the crack lol










Screwed an iPad wall bracket up, great for tv when training, or watching training vids on the turbo trainer, also with FaceTime the mrs can dial down to me intercom style if she needs me for owt

















































currently housing all my man crap too lol






























loadable monster DB




































































































Aye so that's pretty much about it lol


----------



## Milky

hey looking fu*king good mate...


----------



## badly_dubbed

On the hunt for 3 large mirrors for the back wall behind the rack, aside from or ring some wardrobe doors where would be a good place to pick maybe 6x3's up? Ikea don't do them that size here....


----------



## Milky

Ebay mate


----------



## badly_dubbed

Did have a look, delivery was savage!! And the rest local collection


----------



## Milky

badly_dubbed said:


> Did have a look, delivery was savage!! And the rest local collection


I dont know where else to suggest mate.


----------



## Guest

looks nice.

gonna be gettin myself a home gym when my current memberships up


----------



## Mingster

badly_dubbed said:


> On the hunt for 3 large mirrors for the back wall behind the rack, aside from or ring some wardrobe doors where would be a good place to pick maybe 6x3's up? Ikea don't do them that size here....


Go for mirrored wardrobe doors, much cheaper.

Nice gym:thumbup1:


----------



## mrbez

CycleOps Fluid?

What bike do you have?


----------



## Jalapa

Nice, Yea I'm getting my place ready to put on the market. The next house has to have somewhere I can set up a proper home Gym with a power rack. Totally jealous


----------



## Guest

Looks bang on that m8! Very nice indeed!


----------



## tony10

i like the bike mate, didnt think you can still get them. it looks like the one i used to goto school on. they were the days.


----------



## zak007

looks real good, green goes good and the wall arts brilliant

Youve done a good job :thumb:


----------



## Steuk

Love it. Thinking of doing the same with one of our spare rooms.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cheers lads.

Bikes a 2011 Allez sport, upgraded with ultegra 6700 full groupset fulcrum 5's and carbon post with a Fizik saddle

The other bike is a cube agree gtc race also a 2011


----------



## mrbez

badly_dubbed said:


> Cheers lads.
> 
> Bikes a 2011 Allez sport, upgraded with ultegra 6700 full groupset fulcrum 5's and carbon post with a Fizik saddle
> 
> The other bike is a cube agree gtc race also a 2011


Where do you live mate? I have a Cannondale Synapse and the fluid TT too.


----------



## antbig1234

looks decent that set up mate :beer:


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cannondale a lovely bikes  I had a raven a few years back (Mtb)

I'm up in fife, Scotland bout 30miles from Edinburgh


----------



## Replicator

Starting out good m8 ,,,be great when its finished and you have all your gear in


----------



## Speedway

Love your gym mate, great room :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

Thanks dude


----------



## BigAggs

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## 4NT5

Nice set up mate looks good

You only need to cut a hole in the ceiling to do pull ups lol !!


----------



## Robbie

Google acrylic perspex - you will need to check a few websites (some of the ones that say they are the cheapest are not!) but i found one that did 6x5ft for about £50 delivered! Obv you will prob have to go smaller to get it in the house though...


----------



## johnny_lee

amazing mate


----------



## Davey666

love the colours. Nice setup :thumb:

I have the same rack. It is very good and solid.


----------



## Heath

pretty epic lol


----------



## paddy155

did you get mirrors mate ?

I have 4 large mirrors from my setup. They came off mirror wardrobes. £40 if you want them.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Robbie said:


> Google acrylic perspex - you will need to check a few websites (some of the ones that say they are the cheapest are not!) but i found one that did 6x5ft for about £50 delivered! Obv you will prob have to go smaller to get it in the house though...


Found a 6x3 sheet for £70....


----------



## badly_dubbed

paddy155 said:


> did you get mirrors mate ?
> 
> I have 4 large mirrors from my setup. They came off mirror wardrobes. £40 if you want them.


I snap your arm off at that price!!!! How will shipping work though...


----------



## badly_dubbed

Oh just saw your in Lanark.... Not far away!

Yea I'll take them, will have to sort a van.


----------



## paddy155

I'm in new stevenston,motherwell. They will be quite fragile but they are here when you want them.


----------



## AK-26

ipad idea was a good one, never seen anyone else do that in their home gym.

and the rest looks great to. good job mate :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

Ok sound! Will probably be the next time I'm off work (4on 4off) so maybe next weekend?

Fri,sat,sun all good for me, sourcing a vans gonna be the hard bit but I'll figure it out.

Top man


----------



## paddy155

No problem mate. In no rush to sell so will keep them for you. You looking for anything else ?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Those dumbells look nice, wish I had the spare cash for them!!


----------



## paddy155

Had a few pieces that would have done you mate but you already have them.


----------



## badly_dubbed

What weight are the silver plates?

Fractionals?


----------



## paddy155

2 x 500g and 4 x 250g

Tried to gather weights so that I could go up in small increasments.


----------



## badly_dubbed

I'll take those too then


----------



## paddy155

badly_dubbed said:


> I'll take those too then


£6 quid if you want them mate.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Aye no probs perfect


----------



## paddy155

Just pm me mate when ready. Will post a for sale thread tommorrow minuss what you want.


----------



## ConstantCut

badly_dubbed said:


>


On a sidenote, anyone know where I can get a small version of this for my home DB's?


----------



## paddy155

Badly_dubbed,meant to say,the ez bar and discs are for olympic weights. Does that suit you ?


----------



## badly_dubbed

As in std plate sizes?

Got that from eBay all the same they had both.


----------



## badly_dubbed

paddy155 said:


> Badly_dubbed,meant to say,the ez bar and discs are for olympic weights. Does that suit you ?


Yup all my plates are oly sized mostly anyway Dude


----------



## paddy155

cool mate.

Off just now,speak soon.


----------



## Lockon

Looks great man!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cheers!


----------



## H22civic

Some nice work done there mate.


----------



## Nidge

mrbez said:


> Where do you live mate? I have a Cannondale Synapse and the fluid TT too.


You gunna rob him?


----------



## Nidge

badly_dubbed said:


> Posted a welcome on here about 4months back asking about setups then totally forgot about this place!
> 
> anyway gyms finished, so thought I'd fire up some pics?
> 
> Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality blue carpet and wallpaper optional...
> 
> Built it up and used it for a few months like that, then decided to tart the place up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with crazy green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ripped up the mint carpet and painted the concrete with garage floor paint in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some wall art made up for the crack lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwed an iPad wall bracket up, great for tv when training, or watching training vids on the turbo trainer, also with FaceTime the mrs can dial down to me intercom style if she needs me for owt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye so that's pretty much about it lol


Top work there buddy well done.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice... I like, One of the best home gyms I have seen. especially for a flat.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Nice set up there BUT I would definately get some stable matting on each side to protect the floor/weights or some inch ply if you can get some cheap. I personally have quarry conveyor belt(thick rubber) because a mate got it for me for free.

Good on the other guy offering his stuff for sale here.

Had I been local enough I would've been interested in the weights.


----------



## badly_dubbed

It's not a flat lol


----------



## saj1985

looks good mate!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cheers guys


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

badly_dubbed said:


> On the hunt for 3 large mirrors for the back wall behind the rack, aside from or ring some wardrobe doors where would be a good place to pick maybe 6x3's up? Ikea don't do them that size here....


Try your local Solaglass


----------



## badly_dubbed

Sorted it mate, paddy 155 came on the thread and offered his for sale which I'm taking, he's only 60 odd miles from me so all good!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

badly_dubbed said:


> Sorted it mate, paddy 155 came on the thread and offered his for sale which I'm taking, he's only 60 odd miles from me so all good!


Only just realised  ..but you done a good job there fella


----------



## pumphead

good job well done... just out of interest, how many asda carrier bags can you bench ?


----------



## badly_dubbed

None.

But when I filled the other one, had to farmers walk them to the bin.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> It's not a flat lol


I wondered where he had the idea that it's in a flat but didn't say anything because he may be your secret stalker.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Supps shelf...


----------



## badly_dubbed

Got some new mirrors, so put them up  makes it seem more spacious




























Cheers to paddy155 for them


----------



## johnny_lee

that thing in your tuperwer box on your self looks like a bloc of coke lol


----------



## paddy155

Looking good mate.


----------



## badly_dubbed

johnny_lee said:


> that thing in your tuperwer box on your self looks like a bloc of coke lol


Wish it was m8, I'd be minted!


----------



## Fat

Why isn't your AAS on your shelf? :lol:


----------



## Skinny Guy

How much does a setup like this cost?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Fat said:


> Why isn't your AAS on your shelf? :lol:


Because I don't use any


----------



## badly_dubbed

Skinny Guy said:


> How much does a setup like this cost?


Probably all equipment so fars cost about £1000-1200

Not including the bike, and decorating of room etc


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Sweet looking gym, you should open it as a little business 

What plates do you have, i know there expensive as shyt?

Liking the ipod thing & the supps shelf


----------



## bricey25

now that looks awsome mate well done

how much is membership lol


----------



## badly_dubbed

Gorgeous_George said:


> Sweet looking gym, you should open it as a little business
> 
> What plates do you have, i know there expensive as shyt?
> 
> Liking the ipod thing & the supps shelf


They are bodymax matey, not all that expensive!

Haha free membership to all  too small to run as a business lol


----------



## badly_dubbed

Bought a leg press/hack squat today, mainly to try build on squats and calf raises, doesn't harm having the option anyway! Hopefully be here Monday/Tuesday


----------



## George-Bean

very nice indeed.


----------



## puurboi

Mate that home gym looks top bollocks. the next place im looking for is going to need a spare room for me to work out in too, got all my weights here but leaving in 2 weeks as its the end of uni and having to move to a ****ty house for a few months whilse saving some cash up... gotta store my weights and barbell etc at my mum and dads.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cheers man , it's getting there!


----------



## Al n

That is one hell of a set-up you have there. Very impressive.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Thanks dude


----------



## andyparry123

The wife wants to convert the garage into a summerhouse........ I have other plans now

lookin good mucker!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cheers! Go for it, proper nice wee investment IMO


----------



## Ste7n

That's a fcuking awsome wee setup, i've got to get myself something like that when i own a house lol...


----------



## Al n

I need a mirror myself, not the same when you can't watch yourself lift. The missus thinks it's vanity but we all know it's about checking form eh?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Both lol


----------



## Hardc0re

Nice set-up. I am in Fife alot myself, so if I ever drive past a glowing green room I will know its your gym.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Feel free to pop in lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

that is a top notch home gym m8, i'd love to have space for something like that instead of my dingy little cold garage.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Sore legs time....


----------



## Fat

badly_dubbed said:


> Sore legs time....


How was it? I think this could be my next purchase :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

I now need more plates, 180kg on the leg press is not too bad, was doing 5reps 130kg one legged - hack squat for some reason is brutal hard lol gonna be a fun machine!

And reckon I'll be walking funny tomorrow!


----------



## BBaddict

serious project mate! looks great


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cheers mate, it's what your into I guess and I do like lifting some weights lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Looking good in there, it appears that you get on well with the plane of movement of the hack machine.

Always interesting to get other views on other peoples set ups.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Yea, feels good  like I say can leg press more than hack squat....but that's normal I assume


----------



## badly_dubbed

Fat said:


> How was it? I think this could be my next purchase :thumb:


You ever get round to ordering one dude?

Not seen you on here for a while...


----------



## badly_dubbed

Not been up on cardio for a while cos its proper boring

Downloaded some training vids for a bit variety, so ordered another wall mount for the iPad, and mounted it to the bike lol can surf da internetz while destroying my cv


----------



## badly_dubbed

winters here and the floor being solid concrete is really holding the temperature down, only got a wee panel heater in the gym, but being a tight bass, anyone think carpeting would help a bit?

grey short pile was what i was thinking, like one you'd find in a gym...gotta be tough wearing etc

thoughts?


----------



## richgearguy

What about those interlocking rubber mats? They should be warm and quiet as well I'd think

I'm envious of your set-up BTW !


----------



## A_L

Yesss, def need a set up like this. In an appartment at the mo, but me and mrs looking to move into a house soonish hopfully. Good going mate, looks spot on.


----------



## badly_dubbed

aye tis an option....would bit a ton more ££ than a carpet i reckon!

probs after xmas if it was gonna be rubber matting/horse stall mats

Cheers!


----------



## TELBOR

badly_dubbed said:


> winters here and the floor being solid concrete is really holding the temperature down, only got a wee panel heater in the gym, but being a tight bass, anyone think carpeting would help a bit?
> 
> grey short pile was what i was thinking, like one you'd find in a gym...gotta be tough wearing etc
> 
> thoughts?


Man the fcuk up!!!!

Kidding 

Bang some carpet down mate


----------



## badly_dubbed

A_L said:


> Yesss, def need a set up like this. In an appartment at the mo, but me and mrs looking to move into a house soonish hopfully. Good going mate, looks spot on.


highly recommend it, though it can get a bit boring on yer own! sometimes I still go down the gym for a scenery change....but for utter convenience its great


----------



## badly_dubbed

R0BLET said:


> Man the fcuk up!!!!
> 
> Kidding
> 
> Bang some carpet down mate


haha i dont mind it usually but i lift barefoot sometimes! and ma wee twinkle toes get cold!


----------



## jon-kent

Wicked set up ! Love the colours ! Very musclepharmy


----------



## badly_dubbed

Musclepharmy? Lol cheers dude!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Lol quick google reveals all


----------



## mygym-mytemple

badly_dubbed said:


> haha i dont mind it usually but i lift barefoot sometimes! and ma wee twinkle toes get cold!


My gym is in my conservatory, single skin walls no heating! Either f,*in cold or like a sauna! Fantastic!


----------



## badly_dubbed

feck that...its hot in mine during the "summer" yours must be like working out in a greenhouse....


----------



## mygym-mytemple

badly_dubbed said:


> feck that...its hot in mine during the "summer" yours must be like working out in a greenhouse....


Train at night bit cooler.


----------



## s3_abv

Nice that!

Like the idea at training at home but think i'd get bored after a while, would have no need to go out lol.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

s3_abv said:


> Nice that!
> 
> Like the idea at training at home but think i'd get bored after a while, would have no need to go out lol.


I go out!

Only to work though.


----------



## badly_dubbed

it can get boring yea, but tunes on and get to it....usually find i can get more done alone rather than talking pish with every man and his dug at the gym..


----------



## goodison1972

looks great! :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

thanks man


----------



## s3_abv

badly_dubbed said:


> it can get boring yea, but tunes on and get to it....usually find i can get more done alone rather than talking pish with every man and his dug at the gym..


It's just something i'm not feeling bud, I know you mean but go the gym to train, Not talk. Although waiting for weights is another story.....


----------



## badly_dubbed

it has its pros and cons....i prefer it at home, i can get off the couch and ready for training in 2mins...no traffic, no hassle, its only downstairs.....i dont have to watch other people half rep and chat **** lol


----------



## George-Bean

Cold in the gym eh? perhaps a bit of working out would bring the room temperature up?

Just kidding, love what you've got going on, home gyms really impress me and your doing an excellent job.


----------



## dt36

Really loving the set up, but not the green sorry. I'm more of a magnolia man myself  That is LOUD.

I have a home gym/garage set up and find it so convenient as I train around 6.15am before work. Hoody, drill top and gloves at the moment though...

Recently got one of these chinning bars and it was a nice addition. Bit more expensive than a door type, but rock solid from my roof beams. Recommended:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SuperStrong-Pull-up-Chin-Bar-Wall-Mounted-Pro-White-NEW-/221123692396?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item337bffc76c

Have a look at SPINERVALS on a torrent site for the cardio videos. I have some downloaded, but not tried them yet as I am hoping to order a Turbo Trainer this weekend.

How do you find your turbo trainer. Are they a solid feel?

About to go on Ebay now and order an I-Pad bracket after seeing yours. That is a brilliant idea :thumbup1:


----------



## justin case

thats a great set up you got there, and the rack being at the heart of it is spot on...anybody asking about setting up home training should be directed to this thread in my opinion.


----------



## badly_dubbed

lol maybe i should just MTFU and do some work!

had a good legs session yesterday, was a bit warm during that....some rain outside and had to open the windows...havent been in this house when the winters hit so hoping itll not be too bad...

thanks for the kind words


----------



## badly_dubbed

dt36 said:


> Really loving the set up, but not the green sorry. I'm more of a magnolia man myself  That is LOUD.
> 
> I have a home gym/garage set up and find it so convenient as I train around 6.15am before work. Hoody, drill top and gloves at the moment though...
> 
> Recently got one of these chinning bars and it was a nice addition. Bit more expensive than a door type, but rock solid from my roof beams. Recommended:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SuperStrong-Pull-up-Chin-Bar-Wall-Mounted-Pro-White-NEW-/221123692396?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item337bffc76c
> 
> Have a look at SPINERVALS on a torrent site for the cardio videos. I have some downloaded, but not tried them yet as I am hoping to order a Turbo Trainer this weekend.
> 
> How do you find your turbo trainer. Are they a solid feel?
> 
> About to go on Ebay now and order an I-Pad bracket after seeing yours. That is a brilliant idea :thumbup1:


the racks got a chinning bar so pretty well covered, check out www.thesufferfest.com thats normally what i use combine with www.trainerroad.com software.....

turbo is the win for rainy frosty days, road cycling can be lethal in the wet greasy roads and i dont want to risk a doing a collarbone....i use a tacx satori and its fine for me, quiet and enough resistance to rip your tyres off....think the brackets were only around £6-8


----------



## Home Physique

Same rack as me! Very nice set up mate. Love the colour and the iPad idea.


----------



## badly_dubbed

its a popular rack, rightly so its been spot on for the money, cannot fault it to be fair!


----------



## Hardc0re

badly_dubbed I think your gym looks amazing. Really like the ipad mount, where did you get the ipad wall mount (link)? And can the ipad be removed or is it fixed?


----------



## badly_dubbed

It's from eBay 

It's drilled into the plaster board, i used plasterboard fixings then screwed it into them


----------



## badly_dubbed

Oh and yes the iPad is removable (see first page the last pic shows it removed in the background)


----------



## hoolah

Looks brilliant mate!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Thanks!


----------



## jon-kent

badly_dubbed said:


> Lol quick google reveals all


Haha see what i mean mate ! I love the colour ! Was gonna do my cardio room them colours (i say cardio room but its just a room with a bike in it and a Arnie poster haha)


----------



## ConstantCut

I've got loads of space in the garage that isn't used and have some DB's and plates knocking around the flat, could do with shifting them to the garage and perhaps getting hold of a bench.

Only problem is there is no power for lighting :/


----------



## badly_dubbed

Get a big extension cable lol


----------



## DoIEvenLift

BigrR said:


> I've got loads of space in the garage that isn't used and have some DB's and plates knocking around the flat, could do with shifting them to the garage and perhaps getting hold of a bench.
> 
> Only problem is there is no power for lighting :/


hang a big work torch from the roof lol


----------



## dt36

BigrR said:


> Only problem is there is no power for lighting :/


Rig a dynamo set up to a pushbike...Get that linked in series to some re-chargeable torch batteries...when the torch goes dim if you are lifting weights, get back on the bike...repeat... :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

what a plan lol save on elctric bills an all that!


----------



## saxondale

I want one.


----------



## dt36

Mate of mine gave me a Theramend Powerband yesterday, so I just had a go with it this morning on shoulders. Worked pretty well on every angle to be fair on warm up and reverse flyes right at the end.

Where you have a frame at various positions, you can simulate many cable style movements. Going to try it for triceps on Saturday. Might even consider getting a heavy band with handles now from Ebay if it works well on triceps.

Could be worth a go on your rack mate...

The type I tried today was a black one of these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Metre-Exercise-Resistance-Band-Physio-Yoga-Pilates-/160674412307?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&var=&hash=item2568f0f713


----------



## DanielScrilla

sh!t thats good well done


----------



## badly_dubbed

Hey they're cheap as chips too!! Cheers for tht


----------



## J H

Awsome set up mate! Love it!

How much has it all cost you so far? If you dont mind me asking?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Prob under £2,000  which I thinks not too bad


----------



## J H

badly_dubbed said:


> Prob under £2,000  which I thinks not too bad


Thats not bad at all! Would probably cost that much for 3-4 years gym membership + petrol so worth it in the long run I guess


----------



## Cronus

Whos Dave???? :confused1:

Nice gym bud


----------



## badly_dubbed

I'm Dave


----------



## dt36

Bought a 70ib Powerband with handle from ebay now which is really good. Perfect feel for side lateral raises and about the right poundage. Recommended :thumbup1:

Just seen this video today as I'm mooching around off work for a few days, and this looks good too. Probably all homemade and looks fairly easy to knock up:


----------



## FreshPrince88

Late but nice set up man!


----------



## badly_dubbed

cheers bud


----------



## badly_dubbed

this badboy arrived today....eventhough its only 24kg....its gonna beast the shit outta me...


----------



## badly_dubbed

some more stuff...postie fcuking hates me


----------



## badly_dubbed

Bagged a free 60kg front tractor tyre to use as a hardcore sled for dragging smashing with a hammer etc










Drilled a hole in and fitted a big eye bolt to attach the caribina and chains, will put a ply floor inside when I need to add weight


----------



## welshflame

That looks awesome dude  .


----------



## Joe Shmoe

Mega. Looks brilliant. Well done.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cheers lads  coming together!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Upgraded to a New 32mm Watson gym Olympic bar, the cheap bodymax one I had was bent after a years beating...










its a proper tool like! solid!


----------



## 10bore

HI Mate good gym

Look on the net for companies that do fitted wardrobes get them to let you know when they are renewing any for a costumer


----------



## s3_abv

Looks mint


----------



## badly_dubbed

10bore said:


> HI Mate good gym
> 
> Look on the net for companies that do fitted wardrobes get them to let you know when they are renewing any for a costumer


got some mirrors ages ago mate


----------



## badly_dubbed

just bought some KEF C45's cheap...wired them up to my macbook pro and marantz amp, better than the ipod dock!

need some stands or floor spikes to ge them off the concrete


----------



## badly_dubbed

some FatGripz...these beastys kick ass!










fatbar chins....deathmode!


----------



## Cactus87

jealous


----------



## badly_dubbed

dont be lol!


----------



## Joe Shmoe

Lol, like an advertisement for gym gear, awesome. Loving the music system!


----------



## badly_dubbed

aye the custom fridge hifi unit works well :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

Spent 20min making some deadlift pads in a bid to reduce noise, could do with being a little thicker though


----------



## gummyp

badly_dubbed said:


> some FatGripz...these beastys kick ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fatbar chins....deathmode!


What do fat grips actually increase grip strength?


----------



## rambofem

WKD home gym luks awesome!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed

gummyp said:


> What do fat grips actually increase grip strength?


They do indeed


----------



## badly_dubbed

Ordered this up today...










42kg inch replica


----------



## lickatsplit

badly_dubbed said:


> Did have a look, delivery was savage!! And the rest local collection


you tried Ikea?


----------



## badly_dubbed

got mirrors last year man 

cheers


----------



## badly_dubbed

Bit grip work today with the new beast, tough as hell!!


----------



## George-Bean

love it


----------



## badly_dubbed

Got my neighbour to build me a solid plyo box....no space inside solid all the way through!

3 sizes on different sides, 16x18x20 inches 










not bad for £30!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Still getting to grips with the DB....fcuks you up quick then really takes the pi$$ out you!










Deffo gets the fore arms pumped!


----------



## KanduFitness

Your gym is inspiring, Nice Job!

by the way your forearms are JACKED! Is that from the thick grip pads you put on the Pull-up bar and the thick grip dumbbell?

-K


----------



## dt36

Been working away this week and loaded a Spinervals vid on my phone that you told me about. Hotel had smallish gym and some good cardio, so used the vid on the bike a few times. Fair play, they are really good, thanks...


----------



## badly_dubbed

KanduFitness said:


> Your gym is inspiring, Nice Job!
> 
> by the way your forearms are JACKED! Is that from the thick grip pads you put on the Pull-up bar and the thick grip dumbbell?
> 
> -K


pretty much mate yea!


----------



## badly_dubbed

having new vinyls and a door plate made up....new logo










its a room...with weights...so The Weight Room seemed simple lol

got a mate printing me off a vest too haha

also got a commercial grade carpet being laid tomorrow  happy days


----------



## badly_dubbed

New carpet down to help with noise...and now can train better barefoot as itll not be so cold on the feets!

nice thin hard wearing commercial grade number....


----------



## k3z

this is properly impressive, i aspire to have something like this!! (need a place of my own first!!)


----------



## badly_dubbed

cheers mate...got the stuff back in now for a DL session


----------



## ConstantCut

Followed this thread for a while, very impressed!


----------



## badly_dubbed

BigrR said:


> Followed this thread for a while, very impressed!


Cheers mate


----------



## b3n5253

Great set up mte!

I'm looking to build my own gym 2.

What size bar do you have on the power rack?

Will a 6ft fit?

Thanks


----------



## badly_dubbed

hi its a 7ft, a 6ft should also be fine 

With the better weather (supposed!!) to be coming in, i bought myself a new exercise bike!










beats slogging away indoors anyway!


----------



## b3n5253

badly_dubbed said:


> hi its a 7ft, a 6ft should also be fine


Thanks 

Got a bigger room now so should be a problem


----------



## Freeby0

If you dont mind me asking what do you do for a living? That kit and those bikes aint cheap!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Work in hydraulics dude


----------



## Ricky12345

Looks ****ing awsome mate loving the green walls and the fact ya busting some Nero on a workout class music lol


----------



## blackfairie

Jeeze that's an awesome gym! But I gotta say the first thing I noticed was the lime green paint job, may I just say you have awesome taste in paint colors. lol.


----------



## Harrison21

This is absolutely sick


----------



## badly_dubbed

Haha i wanted it bright to make the room look interesting and not so dull


----------



## IGotTekkers

Doing this right now. Bought my power rack last week with Olympic barbell set, smith machine is bring delivered Friday, now just need some dumbells and a leg press.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Class get some pics up


----------



## Steuk

Holy..... Nice work. You on instagram by any chance?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Can you tell lol


----------



## Steuk

Yes!! Haha. What's your user name? I'll follow you mate.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Same as here


----------



## blackfairie

@badly_dubbed Absolutely, Can't go wrong with a splash of color.. I have bright yellow on my walls (it hurts my eyes sometimes) but I do love it most of the time. Lol. I can be a little enthusiastic with a paint brush...


----------



## RoskaL

Quality! Wish I had that amount of money to chuck into a gym, some thing's just aren't fair lol

One day, one day


----------



## musclemate

I wish I had the space for a home gym


----------



## danaamer

F*cking Quality Mate, How much is membership ?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cheers lads


----------



## Vinny

I lovr this post.

Im now doing my (dad's) garage up so im more motvated to get in there to workout as its cold dark and dirty ; p do it up while I cant lift for a month (doctor's orders exertion headaches)


----------



## paulandabbi

badly_dubbed said:


> Cheers lads


I could of swore I saw this on ebay the other week. If not was very similar.


----------



## MakkaL

Mate, looking good. Very nice  Few things, personally would have done the walls a bright purple with some bright blue led's going round the room, quick search brought me this,







you would be laughing mate, some big speakers as well  , would be quality training at night in there


----------



## Guest

Prodot said:


> Mate, looking good. Very nice  Few things, personally would have done the walls a bright purple with some bright blue led's going round the room, quick search brought me this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would be laughing mate, some big speakers as well  , would be quality training at night in there


It's a gym not a strip club fella ahaha


----------



## MakkaL

Jd123 said:


> It's a gym not a strip club fella ahaha


inb4 all them likes, I know mate haha, It looks similar to the cardio room in my gym, I just think its a cooler looking environment to train in, still looking good right now, just love training at night with them led's


----------



## Bulk1

WOW! :blink: I love that gym.. how much to join? cracking job!


----------



## TheGift

quality mate, look's fckin awesome, if i was you thought my next thing to get would be a lat pulldown machine and a seated row machine and a leg extension machine and that's your gym done lol.


----------



## Guest

TheGift said:


> quality mate, look's fckin awesome, if i was you thought my next thing to get would be a lat pulldown machine and a seated row machine and a leg extension machine and that's your gym done lol.


Yea some sort of cable stack for pull downs/low rows etc. and would be perfect


----------



## Warmshot

This is awesome!!!!! Its motivated me to sort out my garage as its too small to get a car in so might as well make use of it for something more important. Where did you pick the kit up from?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Nice set-up there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ashmo

Nice job mate!


----------



## kadafi39

Badly dubbed whats that bench like mate? Whats the most weight you've had on it? Does it feel stable? Thanks...


----------



## SickCurrent

Love the lighting mate! top drawer!


----------



## adii-taff

I like the colour on the walls and that Guy with *Daves Gym* Cracking job! looks neat and clean. might save up and invest in a home gym after all.

I want have no plain walls though. get some banksy art in there.


----------



## RoskaL

adii-taff said:


> I like the colour on the walls and that Guy with *Daves Gym* Cracking job! looks neat and clean. might save up and invest in a home gym after all.
> 
> I want have no plain walls though. get some banksy art in there.


Banksy ftw


----------



## badly_dubbed

paulandabbi said:


> I could of swore I saw this on ebay the other week. If not was very similar.


saw what on ebay?


----------



## badly_dubbed

sold my rack to a local hardcore gym on the thought id just go there to train, free up a bit space etc...but really i missed having the ease of a home setup...

take rack and bench number 2....


----------



## rfclee

this has inspired me to chuck my gym and spend a few bob getting a home rig setup  ( if only I could afford it all :huh: )


----------



## J55TTC

Its great having a gym at home, wish I'd have done it sooner!


----------



## badly_dubbed

deffo.

dont get me wrong the place i sold the other rack too is a nice place, good blokes and great atmosphere....sometimes i just like to get on with my sh1t alone...with my music and in the time frame i want to do it in...and if i want to leave the place a mess i can


----------



## J55TTC

Totally agree.


----------



## Spangle1187

I was a little worried when I saw the first pic with the old decor but what a transformation! Looks great.

Seen two many freinds buy good equipment but then keep a shag pile carpet


----------



## Prince Adam

Welcome back!


----------



## badly_dubbed

cheers dude


----------



## badly_dubbed

Oly kit finally turns up...impressed with quality


----------



## jonyhunter

Seriously cool!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Thanks mate


----------



## badly_dubbed

new toy...loadable to 140kg!


----------



## badly_dubbed

wow the pictures do this no justice....this thing is SERIOUSLY large,










anyone for some brocep curlz?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

How do you fill the dumbell?

It's the first time I have seen them and went on the strength shop website for a look.


----------



## badly_dubbed

just filled it tonight with kiln dry jointing sand...with a funnel 

25kg empty

45kg filled sand only

theres a 12mm hole with an allen bolt either end of the bells to do this


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> theres a 12mm hole with an allen bolt either end of the bells to do this


Ah, I saw the hole but didn't know how it was sealed.

Cheers.


----------



## badly_dubbed

the man room as it currently stands...


----------



## badly_dubbed

Some new Dip Bars for the rack...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> Some new Dip Bars for the rack...


Was that fabbed up by a mate or did you buy it?


----------



## badly_dubbed

It's from www.strengthshop.co.uk dude


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> It's from www.strengthshop.co.uk dude


You have something every other week from there. :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

its becoming a habbit....ordered up a 7ft 20kg fat bar/axle from them today too....i should order all in one go to save postage!!










gonna just use the normal oly bar for squats.


----------



## badly_dubbed

arrived today


----------



## paulandabbi

badly_dubbed said:


> arrived today


Your home gym is incredible. I train at home too and will hopefully one day have one similar.

:thumbup1:


----------



## badly_dubbed

thanks mate, just build it up slowly!


----------



## mills91

What an effort that is!

Wish I had a spare room to knock my own up.


----------



## badly_dubbed

I was lucky when i bought this place, its the garage under my house converted into a room...so the floor is re-bar concrete and had power...just had to tidy it up from the terrible decor before


----------



## paulandabbi

badly_dubbed said:


> thanks mate, just build it up slowly!


That's the plan, I have some equipment but nothing like yours. I will hopefully have a better lat pull down soon  That latest bar looks the bollox too haha


----------



## badly_dubbed

deffo need a fat bar imo! will go well with the monster DB for the old grip training


----------



## paulandabbi

badly_dubbed said:


> deffo need a fat bar imo! will go well with the monster DB for the old grip training


This is very true lol, where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking. Also do you like the Fat Gripz you have on the oly bar? I was debating on getting some after seeing a few people comment. One more opinion won't hurt lol.


----------



## badly_dubbed

www.strengthshop.co.uk

the fatgripz are decent, bonus is they can make everything fat...good for chins etc


----------



## paulandabbi

badly_dubbed said:


> www.strengthshop.co.uk
> 
> the fatgripz are decent, bonus is they can make everything fat...good for chins etc


Cheers mate, will have a look on the link. May get myself some Fat Gripz soon then, the price is killer though lol.


----------



## badly_dubbed

not too bad...£35 ish


----------



## paulandabbi

badly_dubbed said:


> not too bad...£35 ish


Yeah its not the worse IMO(but ask the wife and see haha).


----------



## badly_dubbed

haha my mrs has given up complaining...


----------



## paulandabbi

badly_dubbed said:


> haha my mrs has given up complaining...


Lol, if we had the money I know she wouldn't mind. Spending £35 on two little things to go over my bar is crazy to her lol.


----------



## badly_dubbed

just tell her they're functional.....and knock £30 off the price you tell her


----------



## Redbeard85

That's a nice set up you got there mate!


----------



## badly_dubbed

cheers Lee


----------



## barsnack

one question, looks great by the way, but the tyre, you using it to hit the sledgehammer off or what?


----------



## paulandabbi

badly_dubbed said:


> just tell her they're functional.....and knock £30 off the price you tell her


Haha, now that's an idea!!! I have found them for £28 already but think I would rather go with a few other things I have found. I found a 7ft axle 2" one and a 4ft curling 2" bar for about £80 I think. Might of been a bit more but I am sure it was under £100.


----------



## badly_dubbed

barsnack said:


> one question, looks great by the way, but the tyre, you using it to hit the sledgehammer off or what?


has an eyebolt in it, big ass chain attached to a belt...for dragging like a sled its 60kg but the rubber has some amount of grip so makes it brutal!


----------



## barsnack

badly_dubbed said:


> has an eyebolt in it, big ass chain attached to a belt...for dragging like a sled its 60kg but the rubber has some amount of grip so makes it brutal!


im guessing your gym room isn't that long, so this is done outside


----------



## badly_dubbed

haha yea...out front


----------



## *Ryan*

Hey man, your gym is all kinds of awesome!! ive done mine wrong way round really, put a rack in my garage and am gonna convert it next year! The only thing that goes through me is I fancy some olympic dumbells, but its just the price!! Ouch


----------



## badly_dubbed

i wouldnt mind a set of DBs.....but i really can do all i need with the Barbells...i rarely do isolation stuff


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> i wouldnt mind a set of DBs.....but i really can do all i need with the Barbells...i rarely do isolation stuff


I trained a few years without dumbells like you're thinking but I got my hands on some for a bargain and use them often.

I'd not buy a set with close increments, just buy what you'll use. Get some wrist weights for an extra 2.5kg.


----------



## badly_dubbed

havent used DBs in god knows how long....only if im at a commercial gym and the rack is busy...


----------



## badly_dubbed

Taking my own advice and heading over to Motherwell to the Strength Shop to pick up a few bits and save a tidy sum on postage!


----------



## the_highlander

Nice Set-up bro.!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Black oxide coated bars are better in home gyms since often they're without heating. I'd like mine as black oxide.


----------



## badly_dubbed

my standard oly bar is black oxide....quite like it!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Ful size plates arrived today


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I don't know why but I have never really liked those plates.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Never seen or used before, so far they're quite good


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> Never seen or used before, so far they're quite good


Good as in lighter than usual or good as in feel heavier than others?


----------



## badly_dubbed

well made i meant, solid feeling...and so far meaning ill see how they hold up


----------



## grant hunter

Looks like a cracking man cave!

How much is a membership;-)


----------



## badly_dubbed

got the death rings up today...










New plate tree to accommodate the full size plates...


----------



## badly_dubbed

had a wee blast on the rings today...fark me they're a million times harder than the dip handles....usually manage 6-8 dips with 25kg on the belt.....i got 3 ring dips bodyweight only! :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

grant hunter said:


> Looks like a cracking man cave!
> 
> How much is a membership;-)


have a few folk use it, never charge them....not a business or a PT so cant really justify a fee


----------



## BLUE(UK)

You've probably got more bits than me. I wanted some rings but never got any in the end.


----------



## grant hunter

badly_dubbed said:


> have a few folk use it, never charge them....not a business or a PT so cant really justify a fee


No charge when can I come


----------



## badly_dubbed

haha if your local feel free..


----------



## 1010AD

badly_dubbed said:


> haha if your local feel free..


You should get Ukm up on your iPad and bag this months new competition


----------



## badly_dubbed

that brackets now redundant....i sold the ipad and got the mini, but havent got round to buying a new bracket :lol:


----------



## karl85

Bloody hell that's some setup you have there. That's the kind of thing I'd like for my garage. If you don't mind me asking how much was the power rack and oly bar?


----------



## badly_dubbed

the rack was £180, the standard oly bar came as part of a kit....but you can pick one up similar for about £100-120


----------



## grant hunter

badly_dubbed said:


> haha if your local feel free..


Where are you based out of interest??


----------



## badly_dubbed

Fife, Scotland


----------



## karl85

badly_dubbed said:


> the rack was £180, the standard oly bar came as part of a kit....but you can pick one up similar for about £100-120


That's great news. I was thinking I'd have to fork out loads more than that. I'm going to start telling the misses we need to empty the garage now.


----------



## badly_dubbed

racks arent that expensive....its plates that are the killer.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> racks arent that expensive....its plates that are the killer.


The dumbbells&#8230;.!! :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

aye db's are nuts...thats why ive not got any lol


----------



## badly_dubbed

@BLUE(UK) stick some pics of your gear up mate?

a crap pano i took today...need to get the bikes out but until ive got a concrete anchor in the shed they're staying inside


----------



## BLUE(UK)

To be honest, where I train is in my (single 2.5m X 5m)garage and it's not tidy since it has to house 2 motorbikes, push bike, motorbike spares/tools and then my weights stuff. I had to put in some mirrors to create an illusion of size. :lol:

The two motorbikes go outside when I train though.

I have a plan(possibly a 7X7 garage on the back garden) but I am debating whether I am too old to get the benefit from it or not(body is falling to bits). I'd also end up with much more kit. :lol:

I'll see if I have any pics on my phone without my ugly face in it.


----------



## badly_dubbed

in an effort to push my bench up a little because its abysmal ive ordered one of these






pretty much like Mark Bells slingshot, made by The Strength Shop...

my OHP is near on the same as my bench and I'm 99% sure its a tech issue...so hoping this will force form and help!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> in an effort to push my bench up a little because its abysmal ive ordered one of these
> 
> my OHP is near on the same as my bench and I'm 99% sure its a tech issue...so hoping this will force form and help!


I think that that won't help your issue, I very much doubt your problem is triceps being weak since you can OHP as good. Unless you're planning on wearing this band under your jumper when video'ing your lift to prove you can do 110kg. :lol:

Whereabouts do you get stuck on bench press? I struggle at the bottom and 1/3 up. I'm not a big bencher and I really have to work on my bench press to lift good numbers.

Lads I have trained with who're my size or thereabouts will often lift the same or more on the bench but few will do OHP with the same weight&#8230;.especially if cleaning it up from the floor.


----------



## badly_dubbed

right at the bottom, so my thinking was this will help get it out the hole so to speak...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> right at the bottom, so my thinking was this will help get it out the hole so to speak...


I can't see how. The elastic is getting you out of the hole so your pecs aint going to get the work, the elastic isn't working at the top of the movement so you'll be lifting less IN the hole and more as you come out of the hole. IMO.

What you should do(IMO) is try some stop and go bench presses using your rack pins(pin press) and also try lowering the weight to maybe 85kg and just work in and out the hole but don't lift right up, just maybe 4" ROM.


----------



## badly_dubbed

BLUE(UK) said:


> I can't see how. The elastic is getting you out of the hole so your pecs aint going to get the work, the elastic isn't working at the top of the movement so you'll be lifting less IN the hole and more as you come out of the hole. IMO.
> 
> What you should do(IMO) is try some stop and go bench presses using your rack pins(pin press) and also try lowering the weight to maybe 85kg and just work in and out the hole but don't lift right up, just maybe 4" ROM.


the ballista isn't taking the full weight at the lowest point of the lift, ach ill see how it goes...no harm trying various methods..clearly what im doing right now isnt working....i do a fair bit pin press at the moment.

had a pull session today, nowt mental just a wee quick in and out.

axle deadlift

70kg x6

70kg x6

110kg x5

110kg x5

140kg x4

140kg x4

140kg x4

Ring chins

BW x5

BW x5

BW x5

BW x5

BB axle Row

60kg x6

60kg x6

60kg x6


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Mmmm carbon lurcher bike porn yum yum 

I've got the black one with the gray lettering for my commuter ....


----------



## badly_dubbed

Dudeofdoom said:


> Mmmm carbon lurcher bike porn yum yum
> 
> I've got the black one with the gray lettering for my commuter ....


bit of a WIP just now, be out in the better weather..

Not quite finished...
































































full spec:

Frame: 19.5inch On-one Lurcher

Forks: Fox Float 29er 100mm Remote CTD FiT Kashima 15mmQR

Bars: Crank Bros Cobalt 11

Stem: Crank Bros Cobalt 11

Headset: Chris King InSet3

Grips: KCNC Foam

Bar Ends: None

Front Brake Lever assy: Hope X2 Evo

Front Caliper: Hope X2 Evo

Front disc: Hope Floating 160mm Gold

Rear Brake Lever assy: Hope X2 Evo

Rear Caliper: Hope X2 Evo

Rear Disc: Hope Floating 160mm Gold

Hoses: Hope Braided

Shifters: XTR M980

Cables: XTR

Front Mech: XTR M986 Direct Mount

Rear Mech: XTR M986 Shadow+

Chain Device: None

Seat: Fizik Antares Carbon Braided

Seat Post: Crank Bros Cobalt 11

Seat Post Clamp: Hope Bolt on

Cranks: XTR M985 Race

Chainring(s): XTR

Chain: XTR M980 HGX

Cassette: XTR M980 11-34 Titanium

Pedals: XTR M980 Race

Bottom Bracket: Token BB92 Tiramic Bearing

Front Wheel:

Rim: Light-Bicycle Wide Profile Carbon

Spokes:

Hub: Chris King ISO 15mm axle

Tube:

Tire:

Back Wheel:

Rim: Light-Bicycle Wide Profile Carbon

Spokes:

Hub: Chris King ISO QR

Tube:

Tire:


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Mines carbon fork and basically gets ridden all year...all weather..

Note the sexy Olympic flatties


----------



## badly_dubbed

nice. my mates running his black one with the crank bros wheels too


----------



## Dudeofdoom

I was gonna go for the light cycle rims but the crank bros came up too cheap to not try, there very light but my big apples sorta kill this although they are the light versions...but the roads are bad round here .... And the bike doesn't drop when it gets a bit slippy.

You want a reverb post though (one day special on them at onone today  best thing I've had on a bike tbh....

I'm x0 ed up with hope x2 tech evo brakes and middleburn duo cranks it's probably a mental set up for a commuter but I love it...


----------



## badly_dubbed

no point in a reverb on this bike, its a pure XC race bike....if i did get one id stick it on the Lapierre...


----------



## badly_dubbed

got the ballista today....marked improvements in bench already even with a quick first test....95kgx2 reps fairly easy, could have put more but i didnt have a warm up or anything just a quick shot.... the ballista seems to stop any aid just as the bar comes off the chest, so isnt helping all the way up...which is what i wanted, 95kg is the most ive had on the bar this year for benchpress.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Bench: (Ballista on)

70kg x8

70kg x8

80kg x6

90kg x5

90kg x5

90kg x4

85kg x5

The best session ive had with bench press this year easily.

OHP:

55kg x5

55kg x5

55kg x5

50kg x5

50kg x5

Weighted dip:

BW x5

BW+20kg x5

BW+20kg x5

BW+10kg x6


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I can't help but think that you're getting better numbers with it but it's not better strength you have and it is going to get worse.

Imagine it like this, if you got 2 x 10kg chains plus 80kg on the bar, when the bar is at it's lowest(where you're at your weakest), you're only lifting about 80kg.

Same kind've thing is happening with the ballista band.

If you had weak triceps, yeah the ballista or chains would work great in overcoming the weak spot.

I could be very wrong but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## badly_dubbed

the bands deffo helping get the bar off the chest and for about 1inch up, from then on its inert..my thinking is train with it on, put numbers up gradually, then go back to a raw bench, with say the original number i used with it on...see if its made any difference..


----------



## Mingster

Bar speed is the key to getting the bar up off your chest. Paused speed work with 55-60% once a week will help with this.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> the bands deffo helping get the bar off the chest and for about 1inch up, from then on its inert..my thinking is train with it on, put numbers up gradually, then go back to a raw bench, with say the original number i used with it on...see if its made any difference..


Give it a go but I think you'll just get the higher bit easier and the lower bit the same still IMO.

What I would actually do is use about 85kg and lower the bar to chest,stop, push up about 4" and then back down and repeat. You could try without the stop too. Similar to a pro bodybuilders bench press.

I am kind've the same as yourself, although I have worked hard on my chest to get the numbers that I have but the numbers don't stay up there.

I benched the other week for the second time in ages and got 3 plates a side for a rep. Messy as well. I f'kin hate bench press yet enjoy shoulder press. :confused1:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Mingster said:


> Bar speed is the key to getting the bar up off your chest. Paused speed work with 55-60% once a week will help with this.


Listen to Mingster.

Oops, realised you could take this the wrong way, I meant BD should listen to you.


----------



## badly_dubbed

im open to all avenues of thought  cheers guys

just want a decent bench.... :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> just want a decent bench.... :lol:


Me too, or a bench that doesn't hurt my front delts more than my pecs.


----------



## badly_dubbed

^ that too...my arms go before my chest.


----------



## Pancake'

Ruthless set up that mate.


----------



## badly_dubbed

thanks dude


----------



## badly_dubbed

Ordered up a wee 32kg wolverson kb for some "cardio"


----------



## badly_dubbed

The mrs gave me an early xmas present...


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Looks awesome mate, looks like the same bodymax rack as mine, though I've got the lat attachment.

Just out of curiosity, is that downstairs or in a bedroom?


----------



## badly_dubbed

its the garage under my house, converted and with a window and electricity put in


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Nice misses.:cool:


----------



## badly_dubbed

she tries lol


----------



## Handsofstone

Now that's quality home gym mate motivates me to keep building mine.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cheers mate


----------



## FiiT Force

You got it all there. I got this space saver for my small room.


----------



## badly_dubbed

look alright that! everything you need to do the basics mate


----------



## FiiT Force

Yes, it's really solid during use and doesn't take up much space when folded away


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FiiT Force said:


> Yes, it's really solid during use and doesn't take up much space when folded away


Who's the UK retailer for this?


----------



## FiiT Force

Send me an e-mail and I'll send you the links for it - [email protected]


----------



## badly_dubbed

looks like you found them @BLUE(UK) :lol:


----------



## Fat

Gym has really developed from the last pictures I've seen, looks good mate


----------



## badly_dubbed

cheers dude....hows yours?


----------



## Fat

badly_dubbed said:


> cheers dude....hows yours?


Not much has really changed just added more plates. Always thinking of new ideas without just throwing money away lol


----------



## paullen

Jealous! Of the gym and bikes!

Makes my garage look like a crack den.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Fat said:


> Not much has really changed just added more plates. Always thinking of new ideas without just throwing money away lol


Got pics/thread?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

paullen said:


> Jealous! Of the gym and bikes!
> 
> Makes my garage look like a crack den.


As long as you don't look like a crack den member it's all good.


----------



## Fat

BLUE(UK) said:


> Got pics/thread?


I took this picture a while back if I'm honest it has more media/gaming now than weights :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

fat you rich [email protected]

:lol:


----------



## paullen

BLUE(UK) said:


> As long as you don't look like a crack den member it's all good.


No way too much fat for that


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Fat said:


> I took this picture a while back if I'm honest it has more media/gaming now than weights :lol:


Is your gym in Bangkok or UK?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FiiT Force said:


> Send me an e-mail and I'll send you the links for it - [email protected]


Hi, I was just being nosey really and hoping to see some of the stuff that you do, I did Google but it only came up with retailers in USA. I already have quite a substantial amount of kit if I am honest but always open to seeing new kit. It is why I go to Bodypower expo, just to look at the kit, I am not really interested in seeing the people unless they do something 'out of this world'.

I am guessing that you post was moderated?(unsure if you're allowed to post links).


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> looks like you found them @BLUE(UK) :lol:


Found what? I am kinda lost. :confused1:


----------



## badly_dubbed

the uk retailer...?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> the uk retailer...?


No, I never bothered to look much more if I am honest. :confused1:


----------



## badly_dubbed

no what i meant was....i thought it was fiitforce...so i thought you had found them as he was going to pm you lol


----------



## rfclee

badly_dubbed said:


> Posted a welcome on here about 4months back asking about setups then totally forgot about this place!
> 
> anyway gyms finished, so thought I'd fire up some pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality blue carpet and wallpaper optional...
> 
> Built it up and used it for a few months like that, then decided to tart the place up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with crazy green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ripped up the mint carpet and painted the concrete with garage floor paint in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some wall art made up for the crack lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwed an iPad wall bracket up, great for tv when training, or watching training vids on the turbo trainer, also with FaceTime the mrs can dial down to me intercom style if she needs me for owt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101903
> 
> 
> View attachment 101904
> 
> 
> View attachment 108817
> 
> 
> View attachment 108818
> 
> 
> View attachment 108819
> 
> 
> View attachment 108820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently housing all my man crap too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loadable monster DB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye so that's pretty much about it lol


cracking setup :thumb: mate makes me wish I had space for a home gym


----------



## Prince Adam

Fat said:


> I took this picture a while back if I'm honest it has more media/gaming now than weights :lol:


Wowzerz


----------



## Fat

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is your gym in Bangkok or UK?


UK mate lol.


----------



## FiiT Force

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hi, I was just being nosey really and hoping to see some of the stuff that you do, I did Google but it only came up with retailers in USA. I already have quite a substantial amount of kit if I am honest but always open to seeing new kit. It is why I go to Bodypower expo, just to look at the kit, I am not really interested in seeing the people unless they do something 'out of this world'.
> 
> I am guessing that you post was moderated?(unsure if you're allowed to post links).


Oh ok - didn't realise I couldn't post links - sorry. I bought it in Australia and discussed distributing it over but not sure if there's a market for it.


----------



## Hardc0re

What is the room size of your weight room?


----------



## badly_dubbed

3mx5m


----------



## badly_dubbed

death ropes!


----------



## badly_dubbed

some new sheet...


----------



## Prince Adam

If Carlsberg did home gyms..


----------



## badly_dubbed

:lol: i prefer buckfast!


----------



## solidcecil

@Ads749r

This could be you soon


----------



## badly_dubbed

solidcecil said:


> @Ads749r
> 
> This could be you soon


another home gym?


----------



## solidcecil

badly_dubbed said:


> another home gym?


Yeah, he's just getting his set up but it's flooded at the moment.


----------



## badly_dubbed

ah bollocks!

all the best!


----------



## Danjal

badly_dubbed said:


> Did have a look, delivery was savage!! And the rest local collection


Size mirrors you need would come under dance mirrors, trying googling for that. I had to get them in for a stage prop before.


----------



## badly_dubbed

i got some last year chap  thats an old post


----------



## sxbarnes

Gym looks brill mate:thumbup1:. Do you get the same motivation to train at home rather than at a gym? I can never be ****d to use my home weights


----------



## Danjal

badly_dubbed said:


> i got some last year chap  thats an old post


Hah! Whoops! Should have taken note of the date. Great looking gym though.


----------



## badly_dubbed

sxbarnes said:


> Gym looks brill mate:thumbup1:. Do you get the same motivation to train at home rather than at a gym? I can never be ****d to use my home weights


of course!  commercial gyms annoy me...too much fcuking about going on....cardio overload, 3million reps on biceps..with 5kg....and generally the music they play is shoite!

i want my ears and hands to bleed.....not listen to a little fanny like justin beiber batter on about how much he rolls.


----------



## sxbarnes

badly_dubbed said:


> of course!  commercial gyms annoy me...too much fcuking about going on....cardio overload, 3million reps on biceps..with 5kg....and generally the music they play is shoite!
> 
> i want my ears and hands to bleed.....not listen to a little fanny like justin beiber batter on about how much he rolls.


Haha. sounds like you've been to some right sh1t gyms. Don't blame you. Good to see you're still adding plates.... Lifts must have improved??


----------



## badly_dubbed

everything going in the right direction for now anyway 

need the bumpers though....cast is just noising up the neighbours lol


----------



## Mingster

Here's my home gym. It's not as well decorated as yours mind you lol...


----------



## Hardc0re

You selling those plates badly dubbed? I am looking to make up my own little gym.


----------



## badly_dubbed

no mate  sorry!


----------



## Tribal Rhino

badly_dubbed said:


> no mate  sorry!


Where do you look for new bumpers & what type are you looking at mate?


----------



## badly_dubbed

i got them from the strengthshop, I'm not after anymore just now


----------



## Robbiedbee

Fantastic setup! I'm really jealous.


----------



## Tribal Rhino

Yeah let me know if I can help in any other way.

That's a nice space you've got there


----------



## badly_dubbed

got these today


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> got these today


You gonna sled that across the living room? :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

fcuk it why not lol


----------



## Firestrom

badly_dubbed said:


> Posted a welcome on here about 4months back asking about setups then totally forgot about this place!
> 
> anyway gyms finished, so thought I'd fire up some pics?
> 
> Bloody hell, That looks great mate, lot of time and effort and its really payed off. :thumb:
> 
> Brilliant job mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality blue carpet and wallpaper optional...
> 
> Built it up and used it for a few months like that, then decided to tart the place up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with crazy green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ripped up the mint carpet and painted the concrete with garage floor paint in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some wall art made up for the crack lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwed an iPad wall bracket up, great for tv when training, or watching training vids on the turbo trainer, also with FaceTime the mrs can dial down to me intercom style if she needs me for owt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101903
> 
> 
> View attachment 101904
> 
> 
> View attachment 108817
> 
> 
> View attachment 108818
> 
> 
> View attachment 108819
> 
> 
> View attachment 108820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently housing all my man crap too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loadable monster DB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye so that's pretty much about it lol


----------



## badly_dubbed

Today consisted of 205kg/452lb prowler push and single arm rope pull backs, battle ropes for time and resistance band isometric holds! safe to say death sounded better!


----------



## Hardc0re

How is it like on the carpet?


----------



## badly_dubbed

not too bad


----------



## badly_dubbed

core is weak, so making time to work on it a bit more


----------



## MyronGainz

Dimensions of the room? Total estimated cost?

Interested in sorting a home gym out in the garage at home once I qualify and start earning lol


----------



## badly_dubbed

its 3mx5m,

hmm not sure now reckon I'm over £5,000 in equipment....or there abouts


----------



## Handsofstone

Hi mate do you have a link to where you got the dip bars from for the cage.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Handsofstone said:


> Hi mate do you have a link to where you got the dip bars from for the cage.


https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/dip-horns.html


----------



## Hutchie91

i am so jealous of your gym, that is like a haven lol

fair play to ya mate if I could do it I would! top stuff


----------



## badly_dubbed

Hutchie91 said:


> i am so jealous of your gym, that is like a haven lol
> 
> fair play to ya mate if I could do it I would! top stuff


a little bit at a time dude, thats all it is! building it up as you go


----------



## Ads749r

solidcecil said:


> @Ads749r
> 
> This could be you soon


This is freaken awesome. Love what you done with it dude. Mines currently underwater  but hopefully will have my garage refurbed and sorted for the end of summer. Love your colour combo too. That green is just the right green I think. @solidcecil give me a couple of months and you can train here for a small monthly fee.


----------



## badly_dubbed

180kg x2

180kg x1

180kg x1

180kg x1

170kg x2

170kg x2

170kg x2

150kg x2

150kg x2

Band asst bench

140kg x5

140kg x4

120kg x5

120kg x5

band off

80kg x5

80kg x5

80kg x1

80kg x1

fairly good session,first time with bands, so was just messing about to get a feel for them


----------



## badly_dubbed

Ads749r said:


> This is freaken awesome. Love what you done with it dude. Mines currently underwater  but hopefully will have my garage refurbed and sorted for the end of summer. Love your colour combo too. That green is just the right green I think. @solidcecil give me a couple of months and you can train here for a small monthly fee.


Top man hope you get it started soon


----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## Cactus87

I have kettlebells, pull up bar and an ez bar at home. This gym is amazing (I`m sure ive posted on this before about how good it is) I think I need to move further north, get a 2 bed place and turn one bedroom into a gym just like this. :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

cheers, still waiting on 2x 24kgs that never arrived with these ones.... :/


----------



## Slater8486

Sweet gym pal!


----------



## badly_dubbed

cheers,

just a quick one today...couldnt really be ****d after work.

Reverse Band Deadlift

210kg x1

240kg x1

240kg x1

240kg x1

240kg x1

230kg x1

210kg x1

210kg x1

210kg x1


----------



## callmesir

thats class how much did the cage cost ya?


----------



## badly_dubbed

£185

off ebay


----------



## badly_dubbed

Cardio...


----------



## sxbarnes

Big garden too


----------



## badly_dubbed

technically could be its right on my back door lol


----------



## funkdocta

My eyes hurt from the greeness!  :cool2:


----------



## badly_dubbed

funkdocta said:


> My eyes hurt from the greeness!  :cool2:


is grass new to you? :lol:


----------



## funkdocta

badly_dubbed said:


> is grass new to you? :lol:


You have grass on the walls? Its florescent! :tt2:


----------



## unknown333

Hello i want to buy more equipment to my gym anyone has anything for sale or any cheap stores you can buy weights from:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

I use the strength shop for most of my kit


----------



## unknown333

badly_dubbed said:


> I use the strength shop for most of my kit


thank you


----------



## badly_dubbed

The Gun Collection....










quite liking the sharp knurling on the SS black oxide bars!


----------



## polishmate

awesomeness


----------



## badly_dubbed

Axle press today


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> Axle press today


I tend to stop at the bottom then go with an explosion, I find this much better for gaining strength and my actual working sets are rarely over 5 reps since it just burns.

My shoulders were/are my best body part and quite strong.


----------



## badly_dubbed

BLUE(UK) said:


> I tend to stop at the bottom then go with an explosion, I find this much better for gaining strength and my actual working sets are rarely over 5 reps since it just burns.
> 
> My shoulders were/are my best body part and quite strong.


I alternate, sometimes ill go strict ohp no leg drive, others like this... 

compared to bench press, my standing press is much better.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> I alternate, sometimes ill go strict ohp no leg drive, others like this...
> 
> compared to bench press, my standing press is much better.


Another thing that I find is that by cleaning the weight up, I can actually press more than if I take it off the rack. Odd but true.


----------



## badly_dubbed

BLUE(UK) said:


> Another thing that I find is that by cleaning the weight up, I can actually press more than if I take it off the rack. Odd but true.


strange one! any pause after the initial clean?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> strange one! any pause after the initial clean?


Only to get myself balanced if I am slightly off.

The other odd thing is that I often go light headed even though I look upwards when grabbing the bar from the floor so during this slight light headedness/adrenalin rush I hardly feel anything at all in the press. I will sometimes do a few presses but not go back to the floor with the bar on each rep because that's just cardio!! :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

Squat

Bar x10

Bar x10

Bar x10

60kg x3

80kg x2

90kg x1

100kg x5

100kg x5

100kg x5

Bands on

150kg x2

150kg x2

180kg x1

180kg x1

180kg x1

170kg x1

170kg x1


----------



## badly_dubbed

Rack-Pull @ 15inches

100kg x6

100kg x6

120kg x3

150kg x2

190kg x1

200kg x1

150kg x1

18inches

180kg x1

185kg x1

185kg x1

long breaks between sets felt rather shoite.

Axle Press

40kg x10

50kg x6

60kg x2

70kg x1

70kg x1 (making sure the 15s cleared the roof!)

80kg x1

85kg x1

90kg x1 PB on the Axle

60kg x5


----------



## SJL1990

badly_dubbed said:


> Posted a welcome on here about 4months back asking about setups then totally forgot about this place!
> 
> anyway gyms finished, so thought I'd fire up some pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality blue carpet and wallpaper optional...
> 
> Built it up and used it for a few months like that, then decided to tart the place up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with crazy green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ripped up the mint carpet and painted the concrete with garage floor paint in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some wall art made up for the crack lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwed an iPad wall bracket up, great for tv when training, or watching training vids on the turbo trainer, also with FaceTime the mrs can dial down to me intercom style if she needs me for owt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101903
> 
> 
> View attachment 101904
> 
> 
> View attachment 108817
> 
> 
> View attachment 108818
> 
> 
> View attachment 108819
> 
> 
> View attachment 108820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently housing all my man crap too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loadable monster DB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye so that's pretty much about it lol


No words.

MIRIN' HARD.


----------



## badly_dubbed

10/3/14 531 cycle1 week1

Deadlift:

60kg x5

60kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x3

140kg x1

110kg x5

125kg x5

142.5 x8

KB Row 28kg:

10 Left

10 Right

10 Left

10 Right

10 Left

10 Right

Barbell Row:

60kg x6

60kg x6

60kg x6

60kg x6

Bench:

60kg x10

60kg x10

60kg x10

60kg x10

starting off 10% lower than my current 1rms roughly, then 531 adjusted....


----------



## badly_dubbed

5/3/1 W2 C1

Squat

Bar x10
Bar x10
Bar x10
35kg x5
70kg x3
80kg x3
90kg x10

KB step up

L40kg x10
R40kg x10

L40kg x10
R40kg x10

L40kg x10
R40kg x10

Fat Bar BroCep Curl

30kg x12
30kg x12
30kg x12
30kg x12

plus some heavy single squats to pass the time at the end


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

That is a seriously sick set-up mate...enjoy!!


----------



## badly_dubbed

LittleMsMuscle said:


> That is a seriously sick set-up mate...enjoy!!


Thanks


----------



## Prince Adam

badly_dubbed said:


> Thanks


Hey m8

how you getting on with those Olympic rings.

Just purchased some.

You managed a muscle up yet?!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Haha nae chance of me doing a muscle up I'm too heavy fo that sh.it!

They are solid though! Great buy for £18


----------



## Prince Adam

What do you do with 'em?

Dips? Pull ups?


----------



## Wheyman

poisy git


----------



## badly_dubbed

Yea dips chins fall outs isometric holds etc


----------



## badly_dubbed

2nd set of 150kg x10 deads


----------



## owas

Nice homegym mate! Like the colour.


----------



## Prince Adam

Strong Deads mate.

Take it your on the ground floor !


----------



## badly_dubbed

Prince Adam said:


> Strong Deads mate.
> 
> Take it your on the ground floor !


aye haha rebar floor!


----------



## Unit_69

hey mate, what are the dimensions of your room? I'm just about to convert my garage and wondering how much stuff would fit in sensibly?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Unit_69 said:


> hey mate, what are the dimensions of your room? I'm just about to convert my garage and wondering how much stuff would fit in sensibly?


5mx3m


----------



## badly_dubbed

boxer939 said:


> Fcking awesome. You must have some cash to get that up


aye well not anymore :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

02/04/2014

OHP

20kg x10

20kg x10

30kg x10

57.5kg x5

65kg x3

72.5kg x8

Row

80kg x6

80kg x6

80kg x5

80kg x6

90kg x4

Tri press

purple band (doubled)

10

10

10

10

all I'm doing today...its my birthday and i just want to eat pizza and ice cream :lol:


----------



## Prince Adam

Strong pressing m8


----------



## badly_dubbed

always felt fairly good at press...shame bench wasn't as good!


----------



## Dan the mann

Very nice mate. Wish i had a spare room to do that.


----------



## adam28

Your gym room looks great mate.

Im in the middle of turning my whole garage into a gym. Just insulated and plasterboarded The ceiling. And cut a doorway out for easy access from my garden. Got a way to go yet....


----------



## Daimion

*Awesome* Great Gym, hopefully now i have moved into my new home, I can get something up like this in a out building


----------



## badly_dubbed

Daimion said:


> *Awesome* Great Gym, hopefully now i have moved into my new home, I can get something up like this in a out building


Cheers folks


----------



## brizo79

Hi mate

Recognise the guy in your pics

You in motherwell ?


----------



## badly_dubbed

brizo79 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Recognise the guy in your pics
> 
> You in motherwell ?


what guy lol

im in fife


----------



## brizo79

They guy with the beard in the photos in page one

Was talking to him on Wednesday over at his place

Used to run a gym ai trained in about 15 years ago and I can't remember his name


----------



## sxbarnes

Does he work at strength shop ?


----------



## brizo79

sxbarnes said:


> Does he work at strength shop ?


Yeah sure does mate


----------



## sxbarnes

brizo79 said:


> Yeah sure does mate


Methinks @badly_dubbed must have bought some dbs from em


----------



## brizo79

You local to the place mate ?


----------



## sxbarnes

brizo79 said:


> You local to the place mate ?


No mate, miles away!


----------



## *Ryan*

Hi mate, how much u pay for gym rings?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

*Ryan* said:


> Hi mate, how much u pay for gym rings?


I made my own out of 1" ply and my jigsaw and router. Quite simple to make even though I have full use of a woodwork shop I still used basic tools.


----------



## *Ryan*

BLUE(UK) said:


> I made my own out of 1" ply and my jigsaw and router. Quite simple to make even though I have full use of a woodwork shop I still used basic tools.


Sounds good bud, but ropes did u use?


----------



## badly_dubbed

*Ryan* said:


> Hi mate, how much u pay for gym rings?


Ebay 15 quid


----------



## MySuppCheck

Now THAT is a home gym! Hats off to you sir


----------



## badly_dubbed

MySuppCheck said:


> Now THAT is a home gym! Hats off to you sir


Thanks


----------



## brizo79

gym is minted mate

hats off to ya.

mines is coming along nicely too, id post some pics but im not allowed to yet i dont think

where did you get mirrors ?


----------



## badly_dubbed

brizo79 said:


> gym is minted mate
> 
> hats off to ya.
> 
> mines is coming along nicely too, id post some pics but im not allowed to yet i dont think
> 
> where did you get mirrors ?


chuck pics some up man 

Got the mirrors from a guy off here who was selling them on


----------



## BLUE(UK)

*Ryan* said:


> Sounds good bud, but ropes did u use?


I just used some webbing straps which I got free from my local motorbike shop as they're used for tying the bikes down in the delivery crates. That makes them height adjustable too.


----------



## brizo79

badly_dubbed said:


> chuck pics some up man
> 
> Got the mirrors from a guy off here who was selling them on


I tried earlier but it didnt let me post links

will try again tomorrow

might be due to my low post count

just need some mirrors and a lick of paint


----------



## brizo79

When can I post links on here?


----------



## Nigeyman

Will have to get some pictures up at some stage, while its not as impressive as Daves Gym I think I have done a decent job, converting my garage into my own gym and acquiring my own powerack and oly weight set is one of the greatest things I have ever done. While its not practical for everyone if there is a chance for people and they dont mind a bit of DIY then I would strongly urge anyone to give it a go, my set up has cost me just under a monkey with all the equipment.

The benefits of having your own set-up compared to going to the gym are obvious!.....no waiting around, no people putting you off when your trying to get in the zone to lift heavy, and obviously if you are committed over the years you will save money compared to gym fees, no other distractions so you can focus on your work, keep to schedules not having to wait around for equipment to be free.....still each to their own people like different things and there are some decent gyms out there.

My daughter painted over the garage door 'the nige gym' for mine..


----------

